# Cocabola Duck Call



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Finished this one this afternoon. Cocabola barrel w/ABW insert CA finish, nickel band. Thanks to Robert A. for the advice on turning duck calls.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wonderful...your really getting into everything LOL

Love that wood but itchy just thinking about it


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice. I duck hunt and I really want to learn to make my own call.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks good. The shape just keeps getting better!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks good mi amigo!!"


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Nice!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

nice work !


----------



## woodspirit (Sep 15, 2012)

rkent said:


> Finished this one this afternoon. Cocabola barrel w/ABW insert CA finish, nickel band. Thanks to Robert A. for the advice on turning duck calls.


WOW... That looks really nice. It's such a utilitarian object, but could be used quite successfully as an ornament rather than the use it's intended for. In fact, I'd be more than happy to have one in my doo dad cabinet. Way cool!!!


----------

